# Can Scraped Algae Regrow?



## ItsDubC (Jan 12, 2008)

I have what I believe to be hair algae (it's gray and grows in long strands) growing on the sides of my tank that has HC growing as a carpet. If I scrape off this algae from the tank and it falls down onto my HC, will it start to grow on my HC?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

No it won't, but I would syphon it out of the HC.


----------



## ItsDubC (Jan 12, 2008)

Thx for the help. Last night I scraped off the algae and siphoned as much of it from the HC/substrate as I could. Hopefully the hornwort I added to the tank will prevent it from growing back.


----------

